# 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب على نفسكم



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

فى اشياء كتيرة ياشباب وشبات ياسيس لازم تعرفوها ومتعملوش  ابدا خلاص 
ايمن قولوا ايمن اوكى 
بس انا مصمصمة انكم متعملوهاش ههههههة 
يالا بقى حبة ججد ولاد بنات مش عايزة اسمع صوت ياالة هذنبكم الحصتين ههاهاهاهاهاه :act23:او هضربكم :gun::gun::act23:
نبداء :smile01
طب مش هبدا علشان سمعة صوت :budo:
1- لا تدخن ...

* لقد أثبت الخبراء بالتجربة أن تدخين سيجارة واحدة بعد الأكل يعادل تدخين عشر سجائر في الأوقات الأخرى . 


 2- لا تأكل الفواكه مباشرة ...

* إن تناول الفواكه بعد الأكل مباشرة يؤدي إلى انتفاخ البطن بالهواء 
 لذا ينصح بعدم تناول الفاكهة قبل مضي ساعة أو ساعتين من الأكل أو قبل ساعة من الوجبة الغذائية .


 3- لا تشرب الشاي مباشرة ...

 * وذلك لان أوراق الشاي تحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الأحماض وهذه المادة ستؤثر على البروتين المتواجد في الأطعمة التي نستهلكها وتجعلها جافة وصعبة الهضم .


 4- لا ترخي حزام البطن ...

* حيث أن فك حزام البنطلون بعد الأكل يؤدي إلى التواء الأمعاء وانسدادها . 


 5- لا تسبح ...

* الاستحمام بعد الأكل مباشرة يؤدي إلى زيادة تدفق الدم إلى الأطراف
 ( الأرجل والأيدي ) وبالتالي ستقل كمية الدم المتدفقة حول المعدة
 مما سيؤدي إلى ضعف عملية الهضم .


 6- لا تتمشى ...

 * من الأخطاء الشائعة اعتقاد الكثيرين في هذه المقولة 
 " إذا مشيت مائة خطوة بعد الأكل فانك ستتمتع بصحتك حتى سن إل 99 "
 وهذه مقولة خاطئة
 حيث أن المشي بعد الأكل مباشرة سيؤدي إلى ضعف عملية الهضم .


 7- لا تنام مباشرة ...

* إن النوم بعد الأكل مباشرة يؤدي إلى عدم إكمال عملية الهضم مما قد يؤدي إلى عدوى معوية أو التهاب معوي
خلاصين انا قولتكم على السبع حجات وشربتكم شاى وغدتكم وجبت حاجة سقعة وجاتوة واكلتكم فاكهة انتوا عارفين انا جايبة كيلوا العنب بكام الكيلو 5 جنية والجوافة الكيلو 4 اوكى علشان بس تبقوا عارفين ابصحيح عارفين ان دستة الجاتوة غلية وبقت با 25 جنية تخيلو 
ماعلينا بس بردة مش هقطكم على الاكل انتوا عارفين انى متواضعة ومش هقول انكم لهفتم 5 فراخة ودى فلوس ناس والهى 
وكان ناقص تاكلة الصينى بعد البشمل ربنا يتوب علينا بس برضة انا متواضعة ومش هقول اانا اكلتكم اية يالة اهى عزومة وخالاص وانا عازيمى كتير :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

*طب انا لسه واكل واكلت فاكهه  وشربت شاى وهقوم انام 
فيه احتمال مقومش من النوم ؟؟*


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*




> دستة الجاتوة غلية وبقت با 25 جنية



ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ، بـ 25 مرة واحدة ، ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ، 

دا شكله أيه أبو 25 ؟؟ الحلويات معروفة تتكلف تتغلي ..

==

طيب بالنسبة للمثل اللي بيقول " أتعشي و أتمشي " مسمعتيش عليه كلام طاير كدا ؟؟ 

أنا الحقيقة بالنسبة لموال النوم ، أحياناً أنام قتيل ، و أحياناً أعد بالـ 3 أيام متواصلين منمش ، بس كل 

حاجة و ليها ظروفها بئا ، بس بطلت أطبق أيام من غير نوم ، لأني مجرب النتيجة السيئة بتاعة الكلام دا ،

أبسطها تبئا عيني مفتحة و الإدراك مسافر و السلوك ياخد أجازة ..

==

أشكرك للنصائح المفيدة ..


----------



## عاطف ياهو (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

_شكرا اوى على المعلومات الجامده  طحن دى ... ((( مارينا ))) وشكرا للعيال السيس الى سمعو الكلام_
_            ههههههههه  _


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

هههههههههههههههههههة شكرا ليكم انتم ياشباب ياسيس انكم سمعتوا الكلام  بس اوعوا تنصوا الاكل الى اكلتهلكم انا مارينا الى غتدكم افتكروا ها ها 
طبعا مش هقدر اكتب اكتر من كدة لانى متواضعة جدا


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

ايه ده انا سيس ههههههههههه

 انا قريت الموضوع امبارح بس كنت نسياه

كويس انك فكرتينى عشان لسة مخلصة اكل ههههههههه

شكرا مارينا للموضوع


----------



## Star Online (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

علي كدة الي يخلص أكل يعمل ايه بس


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

مش عارفة ياختى كل حاجة حرام الاحسن ينتحر اهو يوفر


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

خليكوا شاهدين انى انا الوحيدة الى بعبركم وبعزمكم تاسونى لسة واكلة ومهنش عليها تعمل حتى سندوتش لكل وحد للاسف


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*




> خليكوا شاهدين انى انا الوحيدة الى بعبركم وبعزمكم تاسونى لسة واكلة ومهنش عليها تعمل حتى سندوتش لكل وحد للاسف



هههههههههه انتى بتهدى النفوس ؟

بعدين انا كنت باكل سمك اعملكوا ساندوتش سمك هههههههههههه

خلاص يا المرة الجاية هعزمكوا


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

شوفوا يعنى بردة مهنش عليها تعزمنا النهاردة لا اكلت السمك لوحدها وشكلها حاالات انا شمة الريحة وصلصلى لحد هنا  
بخل وتقولنا هعزمكم المرة الجاية حرام عليكم بطلوا اافترى 
اة الصراحة انا جاية اهدى النفوس هنا


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*




> شوفوا يعنى بردة مهنش عليها تعزمنا النهاردة لا اكلت السمك لوحدها وشكلها حاالات انا شمة الريحة وصلصلى لحد هنا
> بخل وتقولنا هعزمكم المرة الجاية حرام عليكم بطلوا اافترى
> اة الصراحة انا جاية اهدى النفوس هنا



ههههههههههههه

المرة الجاية لو افتكرت ههههههههههه

هدى هدى يا مرمر


----------



## Toni_Thaer (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

شو يعني سيس؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*




> شو يعني سيس؟؟



سيس بالمصرى يعنى مدلع مايع كده اشياء من هذا القبيل


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

عمتا هطلع نفسى الملاك واقول الطيب احسن واللة محبة


----------



## Toni_Thaer (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*



tasoni queena قال:


> سيس بالمصرى يعنى مدلع مايع كده اشياء من هذا القبيل



ايواا يعني في بهدله بالنص


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

هههههههههة اانا صاحبة الموضوع فى حد حايز حاجة اجى اضرب ياتاسونى ههههههههههههة
لا بقوللك اية ياتونى مش علشان انت ولد ها وكمان عمال تقول شنو مش شنو هتتنك علينا لا دة احنا الى قمنا بالثورة اى نعم مشركتش فيها ولا نجحة بس قمنا بيها بردة ههههههههههههههههههة 
شب سيس يعنى عيل مايع من الى بيلبسوا الحظاظات وويشربوا ازازة بريل علشان يسترجلوا وبيربولها الشنب 
وبيحطوا جل هيركود للرجالة بس


----------



## Toni_Thaer (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

هههههههههه اوف خلص انا بعتذر ما كان قصدي كلها كلمتين يلي حكيناهم 

مع انو نص الحكي ما فهمتو


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يلى حكيانهم لا لا انت عايز تظبيط لغة انت منين ياتونى


----------



## Toni_Thaer (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

أنا فلسطيني

بس انتي راجعي كتاباتك كلها اخطاء  المشكله مش مني


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

خلص ياعم حقكك عليا دة النيالة دى داخل بشغل بلطجة كدة لية لاء ماهو انا مش اسرائيلية وهتزقلنى بالطوب دنا مصرية ياولا 
ازى بنايمين نتنايهو 
وابوعباس وازى حماس يااة فين ايام الانضافاضة الفلسطينية زمن يابنى 
راحت ايام زمان واغانى الحلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالعربىـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
يامكن نسينا فى يوم ان العرب اخوة ماتت بنا النخوة ياة زمن ماعلينا


----------



## Star Online (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

ايه يا بنتي الي انتي كاتباه في توقيعك ده ؟


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*



Star Online قال:


> ايه يا بنتي الي انتي كاتباه في توقيعك ده ؟



*اظاااااااهر عليها مش مسيحيه بس حابه تهزر شويه​​*


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

شكرا كرستينا


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

مرسى عل المعلومات المفيده يامارينا وميرسى على العزومه اللى مااكلتش منها حاجه على العموم سفره دايما ياكريمه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

ههههههههة لا انتى هتنكرى ياسندريلا انا اكلتك حاجات كتير لا لا خلاص عمتا هعملكم عشوة تانى اى خدمة ها عدى الجميال


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*




مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> ههههههههة لا انتى هتنكرى ياسندريلا انا اكلتك حاجات كتير لا لا خلاص عمتا هعملكم عشوة تانى اى خدمة ها عدى الجميال


ماشى ياقمر رغم انى ماكلتش حاجه بس تعيشى وتعزمى


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

قشطة دى حاجة حلوة


----------



## مسيحي عراقي انا (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

شكرا عالمعلومات المهمة


----------



## كرستينا كركر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*



مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> شكرا كرستينا



*سورى يامارينا انا فعلا كنت فاكره انك مش مسيحيه بجد انا اسفه​​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

يعنى الصرحة مش عارفين نقولك ايه ولا نودى جمايلك فين ولا نعمل معاكى بس ده كتيير اوى الصرحة 
انا عن نفسى بفكر اكلم الادارة تطردك ههههههههههه
ده انتى فضحتينا علشان عزومة وياريت شوفنا حاجة 
----------
شكراا لمعلوماتك القيمة​


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

ولا يهمك ياكرستينا عادى


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

ههههههههههههههههة ماشى سلفاتون اسمك غيرب اية دة 
اى خدمة ياستى بفكر بجد اعملك غدوة حلوة كدة وبردة لازم نصيح على المنتدى يعنى علشان يبقى ليا صوت ها امال تاكلوا وبعدين تنكروا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: 7 اشياء لاتفعلها بعد الاكل لانها خطيرة جامد جدى خدوا بالكم ياشباب ياسيس على نفسيتكم*

ياشباب يا سيس 
للأسف مينفعش ارد


----------



## جيلان (13 أكتوبر 2011)

تم اضافة تعديل بسيط للعنوان
شكرا لمجهودك الرب يباركك
واحنا مش هنعمل ولا حاجة من دول هنخلص اكل ونيجى عالنتدى


----------



## MAJI (14 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا نصائح مفيدة جدا 
لراحتنا وصحتنا 
شكرا على المعلومات  (بس ما معنى سيس ؟) 
ربنايباركك


----------

